# GM Rodel Dagooc Clips



## MJS (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX-PtUZK0O4&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_DPCjQDG4k&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzId4qKDGos&mode=related&search=


Came across these clips.  The man is simply amazing!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes I always enjoy seeing him move!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 16, 2007)

I had seen one of them befor but not the others   thanks
it is always a learning experence tosee him do his trade


----------

